# Bearded dragons - Butternut squash, raw or cooked



## doyle369 (Aug 24, 2010)

what do you give your beardies, raw butternut squash, or cooked butternut squash?


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Cut the skin off and grate it!!


----------



## sidneysix (Jun 15, 2010)

depends..i usually grate mine but if i buy the precut cubes from m&s i will cook it and mash it


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

defo raw lol if you cook it all the goodnes goes out of it,i grate mine most of the time or i have this really good chopper from america called the pampered chef food chopper its perfect for the job:2thumb:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I gave mine raw, chopped up into chunks. Just make sure you dont use it straight from the fridge (I made that mistake the first time :lol2.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

I slice mine very thin using a mandolin. Then micro it for about 10 secs to soften up. He scoffs it!!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Chopped, skinned and raw - the size usually depends on what you're giving it to, but even babies will happily gnaw away on a 1" cube - they just work at the corners, taking off bite-sized chunks. I tend to practically grate it (or chop it that fine) to make their lives a bit easier though.


----------

